# Halloween Wedding



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pics!!! Congrats too!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Looks like you had a wonderful time! Your cake really added to the theme.*


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations on your wedding but also because it is extremely cool! Great pics!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

Congratulations! very, very cool indeed!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just loved your pictures! Congratulations!

Muffy


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

It looks like it was a lively and fun wedding - why can't they all be that interesting? Congrats!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great pics, loved the cake!! what a cool wedding! Congrats!!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations! Beautiful pictures! I love that you had "Charles" and the headless bride in attendance


----------



## onthinkme (Feb 17, 2009)

It is beautiful and interesting! You guys are lovely. If you invite me, I will wear the following white costumes to shine your party:


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Ah those are great pics. What an awesome wedding to have! I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Specterkev (Aug 17, 2003)

Thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!! love the porch pic with all the orange lights.


----------



## ogr420 (Feb 18, 2009)

nice pics. that would be sweet to have a wedding like that


----------



## VNOMISS (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats on your wedding! Love the pics...the porch lighting, the cake & cake topper...


----------



## shoaaib (Mar 20, 2009)

First of all congratulations! The snaps are so good... Thanks


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

The pictures are great, I especially like the cake topper!


----------

